# Which Way R U Going Next Year?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I have just been getting prices for our French/Italian trip 2009. Eurotunnel with a 22 foot M/H towing a Fiat Punto going out end May returning 7th August £220 return. Same outfit with N orfolkline £196. Just wondered if anyone out there had got any better prices. Probably some of you will bin the tunnel idea next year because of what has happened, but i am still willing to give it a go for the convenience of 35 mins.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Just a thought - have you costed the ferry/tunnel with each vehicle travelling individually?


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

tonyt said:


> Just a thought - have you costed the ferry/tunnel with each vehicle travelling individually?


Clever !

Unless it's on a trailer, in which case, not so clever.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Which way RU going next year.


Down the pan probably.

Ser

probably sea france./ p.o dover calais.
Just about to cancel our Brittany ferries discount card.

Dave P


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*tunnel*

We always go on the Tunnel now!Find it more convenient!As you say 35mins and you are there.But it doe'snt stop there.We find that we board and disembark much quicker than the Ferries.It rarely takes more than an hour from arrival to driving into Calais where we usually park up at the Aire for the night.If w are there earlier we go for a meal at the Coq d'or nr the monument.Brilliant!!!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We've booked Seafrance next May 19th, return beginning of June for £48, for a 6.9meter 'van.

This is our first trip to the continent and could not believe the price and had to phone to confirm it. 

it cost more for us to go to London from Portsmouth by train!!


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Tonyt, thanks for the idea, just looked at i t putting the 2 vehicles separate, came out £218 £2 cheaper, still it was worth a try. Thanks


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If you bought a Seafrance Carnet for 6 crossings i.e. 3 return trips it would cost you £64 per return crossing which you have to use within one year. If you used 2 then that would be £124. You can pass on one crossing to a friend or family or use it later on.
There are some peak times when you cannot use it but not many, the good thing is that it is fully transferable and you can turn up without booking as they will put you on the next or 2nd ferry.
They cover a motorhome up to 8m long.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not sure where or when, or which crossing? 

May go western channel & down to NW spain / northern Portugal, may even do Pompey / Bilbao, or go the tunnel / sea france and head for somewhere else :roll: . When? probably June / early July. 
on the other hand, we might head for Scotland 8)


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi I have the same size van and a car on an A frame booked as a long trailer, with Seafrance useing the MHF code , Going out at 800 on 31 may and coming back at 12.35 on the 7 Aug £162.65. Thats why we always use Seafrance. We go out on 8 Jan 09.30 and come back on 17 feb 12.35 £43.20 thats just the van. you know it makes sence. Bob.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Def the tunnel for us, even if it was a few quid more. Loved it last year so easy and esp being able to just stay in the MH with the dogs...........can't wait until the next time.


----------

